# Gaggia bottomless portafilter+ double basket - new... £20 collected from Wilts/Berks



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought a naked portafilter with double basket for my Gaggia Classic... and then promptly sold the Gaggia and upgraded to an E61 machine.

Hence I have an unused, brand new naked portafilter with double basket for a Gaggia Classic (may fit others obviously) for sale.

I'm looking to buy a naked filter for an E61 and just want the Gaggia one to sell and contribute towards it.

It cost >£30, but if anyone can collect from Swindon or Theale (Reading) then they can have it for £20 cash.

It's nice, new, shiney and identical to this one: http://www.1st-line.com/store/pc/Gaggia-Bottomless-Portafilter-for-Gaggia-Espresso-Machines-58mm-p3720.htm

Let me know by posting on here or PM...

Shades


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm interested in getting a naked pf for my classic. I wouldn't be able to collect it though, would you consider posting it?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Can post at a push, yes - it's solid brass and hence not cheap to post but can let you know what it'd cost if you'd like.

Was trying to offer a local solution to any local forum members really, to avoid postage additional costs.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I figured the local sale would be preferred. If the price for postage is reasonable I'll buy it.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Should have said before, if there is local interest I don't want to get in the way of that.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

If the Royal Mail website and my scales are to be believed it's going to cost about £3 to post. I'm away on business for two days, and back home on Thursday evening - so will check back here then and if there has been no local interest that avoids postage/packing and me going to the post-office, then you can have it for £23 shipped (with payment via PayPal as a gift - so you pay the fees - or via bank transfer).

Does that sound reasonable?

Thanks to Coffeechap, I have my E61 naked filter already... and very good it is too!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

That sounds more than reasonable to me, if no one local step up I'll take it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Great deal - I paid a lot more than this for mine recently.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

c_squared - it's yours by the looks of things! I've packaged it up and will post it tomorrow if you can get the £23 to me.

Drop me a PM and I'll send you the relevant details - PayPal address (if you do as a gift and pay the fees) or bank sortcode/account details.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll pm you shortly to sort out the details


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Just a quick note to say thanks to mrshades for selling me his portafilter. It arrived in the post today and is looking great.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Glad it arrived OK - thanks for buying it! I sort of knew your surname from the bank transfer, but thought the "surname" I used was more amusing ;-)

Hope you enjoy it. Aside from the coffee tasting great from them, the coffee appearing, collecting and pouring from them looks fantastic and watching it pour also helps spot tamping and distribution problems.


----------

